# Weltweites erstes MobileITX Mainboard



## s1n88 (10. Februar 2010)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​
Der taiwanischer Hersteller VIA hat das weltweit erste Mainboard für noch fast unbekannt Formfaktor "MobileITX" herausgebracht.
Das Mainboard hat eine Größe von 6 x 6 cm und eignet sich daher gut für die Medizin, dem Militär und in Fahrzeugen.
Der integrierte Prozessor, VIA Eden ULV, taktet mit 1 GHz und wird von einer Chrome 9 Grafikeinheit unterstützt.
Diese verfügt über eine Hardwarebeschleunigung für MPEG-2, MPEG-4, WMV9, und VC1 Video Formate.
Um den Sound kümmert sich der VIA Vinyl HD Audio 7.1 Chip.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​ 
Außerdem befindet sich noch ein 512 MB DDR2-Speicher, ein PCI-Express Slot, ein IDE-Anschluss und 5 USB-Ports auf dem Board.
Um ein Bild zu erhalten können Monitore über eine LVDS oder DVI Schnittstelle angeschlossen werden.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​
Quelle: gizmodo.com


----------



## Xel'Naga (11. Februar 2010)

Also für den Otto-Normalverbraucher ist das Mainboard unerheblich.


----------



## CrimsoN 2.0 (11. Februar 2010)

Das ist für mich keine MB eine MB hat Eier...um es mal so zu sagen...^^

Aber muss das teil nicht gekühlt werden...eine Case muss es auch noch geben...


----------



## Bamboocha2510 (11. Februar 2010)

genial für "micro-pc´s" oder pda´s


----------



## Gnome (11. Februar 2010)

Mainboard hat Eier? Ahja...was für ein geistreicher Beitrag. Zudem heißt es das Mainboard und nicht eine Mainboard...
-------------------

finds ziemlich cool, wie weit die Technik immer weiter sich entwickelt. Ich frag mich nur, wofür man den PCI Steckplatz gebrauchen könnte .


----------



## FuchsDerBaer (11. Februar 2010)

BluRay im Auto Jippijajei?


----------



## nyso (11. Februar 2010)

Bei BluRay wird das Ding wohl aufgeben und abrauchen

Aber 6x6cm ist echt verdammt klein!^^ 512MB und 1GHz reichen für viele Sachen auch aus!
Besser wäre 8x4cm, dann könnte man es sogar für Handys nutzen Wäre zwar etwas größer als normale Handys, zumal ja Antennen etc. noch rein müssen. Aber ein Handy mit 1GHz und echter Grafikkarte, das wär doch mal was


----------



## BloodySuicide (11. Februar 2010)

nyso schrieb:


> Aber ein Handy mit 1GHz und echter Grafikkarte, das wär doch mal was



Gibts doch schon....nennt sich HTC HD2,hat nen 1GHz Prozessor und nen ATI Chip 

@ Topic
Es bringt dem normalen PC so gut wie nichts, aber es geht schonmal in die richtige Richtung. Es gibt übrigens schon FullHD-fähige Systeme in der Größe. In der CT wird öfter von solchen Systeme berichtet, wie auch schon vor ner Weile über diesen VIA hier.


----------



## Elkhife (11. Februar 2010)

Da könnt man ein PC fürs auto drauß machen der in den Schacht fürs Radio kommt, direkt mit Display und Internet per mini PCIe Modul und  wenn man da android drauff packt und nen  Micro reinbaut nutzt man es auch noch als Autotelefon


----------



## riedochs (11. Februar 2010)

In den  Radioschacht vom Auto passt miniITX und von Casetronic gibt es ein Case im passenden Format.


----------



## s1n88 (11. Februar 2010)

Elkhife schrieb:


> Da könnt man ein PC fürs auto drauß machen der in den Schacht fürs Radio kommt, direkt mit Display und Internet per mini PCIe Modul und  wenn man da android drauff packt und nen  Micro reinbaut nutzt man es auch noch als Autotelefon


Das ist eigentlich garnicht mal so eine schlechte Idee ^^ Nur die Frage was das dann alles kosten würde, meist lässt sich VIA diese kleine Technik ja teuer bezahlen ...


----------



## Einer von Vielen (11. Februar 2010)

Gnome schrieb:


> Mainboard hat Eier? Ahja...was für ein geistreicher Beitrag. Zudem heißt es das Mainboard und nicht eine Mainboard...
> -------------------
> 
> finds ziemlich cool, wie weit die Technik immer weiter sich entwickelt. Ich frag mich nur, wofür man den PCI Steckplatz gebrauchen könnte .


Ist doch klar was er meint, ein Mainboard das Eier hat ist geil designt, hat fette Kühler und möglichst viele Slots


----------



## herethic (11. Februar 2010)

Ich hoffe Pico-Atx kommt nicht raus


----------



## Autokiller677 (11. Februar 2010)

Naja, klar sind das auch Mainboards. Und klar ist ein geiles Design nice. Aber trotzdem will ich mir als HTPC keinen riesen PC mit EVGA 4Way SLI hinstellen nur weils geil aussieht. So kleine Mainboards kann man auch gut gebrauchen.

Nur weil ein Fiat Panda nicht so geil aussieht wie ein Porsche oder Lambo ist es trotzdem ein Auto...


----------



## SuEdSeE (11. Februar 2010)

Also ich find das ganze auch ne ganz nette sache wie schon gesagt fürs auto etc.
Aber hoffen wir mal das es bei den jetzigen subnotebooks bleibt und es nicht schon bald aufklappbare zigarettenschachteln gibt


----------



## ']UDP[' (11. Februar 2010)

Der Trend der Technik geht in richtig klein und handlich (Mein Case eher in die andere Richtung), siehe Handys und Intel Atom Prozessoren oder Eee-Pc's. In der Richtung werden solche Dinge mit sicherheit verwendung finden.


----------



## Einer von Vielen (11. Februar 2010)

']UDP[' schrieb:


> Der Trend der Technik geht in richtig klein und handlich (Mein Case eher in die andere Richtung), siehe Handys und Intel Atom Prozessoren oder Eee-Pc's. In der Richtung werden solche Dinge mit sicherheit verwendung finden.


Ohja, das Teil wäre genial in einem Smartphone!


----------



## Superwip (11. Februar 2010)

BloodySuicide schrieb:


> Gibts doch schon....nennt sich HTC HD2,hat nen 1GHz Prozessor und nen ATI Chip
> 
> @ Topic
> Es bringt dem normalen PC so gut wie nichts, aber es geht schonmal in die richtige Richtung. Es gibt übrigens schon FullHD-fähige Systeme in der Größe. In der CT wird öfter von solchen Systeme berichtet, wie auch schon vor ner Weile über diesen VIA hier.



Ein HTC Touch HD2 hat einen gravierenden Nachteil: sein Prozessor ist nicht x86 kompatibel, er unterstützt damit kein desktop Windows und diverse Programme und Spiele


----------



## Chrno (11. Februar 2010)

Wenn es BlueRay könnte, wäre es Ideal mit 2,5 Zoll HD oder SSD und Laufwerk. Könnte man ein komplettes Media Center so groß wie ein externes Laufwerk bauen.


----------



## .Mac (11. Februar 2010)

Chrno schrieb:


> Wenn es BlueRay könnte, wäre es Ideal mit 2,5 Zoll HD oder SSD und Laufwerk. Könnte man ein komplettes Media Center so groß wie ein externes Laufwerk bauen.


Ja klar, eine SSD über IDE anschliessen, schön wäre es, vorallem für Autos ganz klar cool, auch für kleinere Touch-Pads wäre das mal genial, vllt. ne bessere Generation mit "neuerer" Technik (S-ATA/USB usw.) und das Ding wäre sein Geld allemal Wert.


----------



## Chrno (11. Februar 2010)

Via hängt immer etwas mit aktuellen Standard hinterher.


----------



## s1n88 (11. Februar 2010)

Ich glaube in so ein kleinem System mit wenig Leistung fällt es nicht auf, wenn man ein CF to IDE Adapter nutzt und die CF-Card als Festplatte nutzt, immerhin schnellere Zugriffswerte als mit ner HDD.


----------



## Eyezz_Only (12. Februar 2010)

SuEdSeE schrieb:


> Also ich find das ganze auch ne ganz nette sache wie schon gesagt fürs auto etc.
> Aber hoffen wir mal das es bei den jetzigen subnotebooks bleibt und es nicht schon bald aufklappbare zigarettenschachteln gibt



Bring die Leute nicht noch auf Ideen^^ - OMG ZU SPÄT!

---Siehe Anhang---

DAS GIBT ES SCHON  

Ich sehe es schon vor mir: Der IiiPC von Asus 

5 1/2" - (Touch-)Handydisplay 
Ner 16 GB (micro-)SDHC intern als Festspeicher (wie damals beim 901)
und Windows Lite oder sowas

Das fehlt ja noch...


----------



## Manny G. (12. Februar 2010)

Ich find VIA einfach geil,mein Netbook hat auch ein Mainboard von VIA!

Wenn Via mal leistungsstärkere Prozessoren machen würde...


----------



## Progs-ID (13. Februar 2010)

Sehr geiles Board. 
Wenn es rauskommt, werde ich es mir auf jeden Fall mal genauer anschauen.
Sowas suche ich schon lange. Es gibt ja schon kleinere Formate, wie z. B. Pico-ITX, die sind aber meistens für die Embedded-Programmierung gedacht. 

@ Eyezz_Only:
Geile Idee. xDDD
Ist doch sicher machbar.


----------



## Freakless08 (15. Februar 2010)

Genial. Schade das es das nicht für den Consumermarkt gibt.


----------

